# سؤال بخصوص دورة ضابط ثالث بالأكاديمية البحرية



## essam1227 (15 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
​انا حاصل على معهد ضباط اللاسلكى 
وعاوز اعدل مسارى بالالتحاق بالأكدميه البحرية فى الدوره 6 اشهر للحصول رتبة ضابط ملاحة ثالث 
1-هل يشترط سن معين للتقديم ؟
2-ممكن سعره الدوره ؟
3-وهل السكن فى الاكاديمية ؟

​وجزاكم الله خــــــــــــــــــــير​


----------



## essam1227 (16 يوليو 2012)

المشاهدات: 26 ومفيش رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## essam1227 (17 يوليو 2012)

محدش عارف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يوليو 2012)

يغلق الموضوع وليس له علاقه ب الملتقى الهندسى.


----------

